# Who's your prettiest fish? (post them here)



## crystalcat (Nov 9, 2009)

At school, I'm taking a class in Photoshop, and I want to make something with betta fish (because they're freaking awesome xD) So if you could post the best picture you have of your purdiest fish, I'd appreciate it!

I'll post the finished product when I'm done.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My HM that i had for a short while before he died, Dmitri:


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im sorry to hear that jupiter........

decisions decisions on whom to post........hmmmm

well i cant decide, so heres a link to a few pages of pics in my album

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/14156/album/my-boys-464/


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omg dmitiri died!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, he died quite a while back...I posted about it here.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooo, what kinds of things are you learning about Photoshop? What program are you using? Photography and photo editing are my passions <3 Hopefully I can make a career out of it one day  xD Only done one picture with a fish though, I gave Sasuke a hat and a suitcase (inside joke)

Lets see....Heres a cute picture of Smore you can use


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

hmmmm tough decision BRB!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Kewl project. I'll post some when I get home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

View attachment 6371
Not too good. a little fuzzy. It was taken with my cell.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, out of my two, I love Chance's colors, but I love Rowan's fins. With the bright red against his all black tank he really pops too.
So I'll just give you this pic. Probably one of the best I've taken.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes stunning saylorkennedy


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango is my onliest. But he's pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It was a really tough decision but I decided to go with Poseidon because when I got him at Walmart he had no color and look at him now!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

View attachment 6408
(this one ^) the bottom one won't go away but oh well, here's Jazz... He even does a "Pretty boy dance" lol. He swims next to the divider at a 45* angle and shimmies!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*This is my prettiest one, his name is Blaze. I just got him from aquabid :lol:*


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it okay if I post more than one?
This is Aqua (butterfly) and Chip (dragon)

View attachment 6409


View attachment 6410


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

cindylou said:


> *This is my prettiest one, his name is Blaze. I just got him from aquabid :lol:*


This is one gorgeous fish!! Stunning. Congrats Cindylou


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya he is amazing


----------



## crystalcat (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you all for submitting your pictures! All of them are really stunning! There's still room for more, so keep posting pics of your prettiest betta!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's my baby Haze before he got sick


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Most likely my new DT male, Koi.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's so pretty and unique looking. It looks like someone took a magic marker to him.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*BETTAXFISHXCRAZYX THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL FISH, yOU HAVE REALLY PULLED HIM THROUGH, HE LOOKS SO HEALTHY AND HAPPY.:notworthy:*


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks cindylou! He's doing great.


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

cool project! well my pics are horrible quality i don't know what you could do with it but i think that my Smirffy is quite a looker so here u go...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So here is Zatara I think the day I got him  Unfortunately his fins have to regrow after stinking Merlin hopped the divider haha


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

My CT Gillian


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

here is Ceasar  one of my crowntail males.


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

My new crowntail,have not named him yet


----------

